# DEF tank cap



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I emptied a 2.5 gallon container of DEF into my tank and when I went to screw the top back on I noticed there was no back rubber piece inside the cap. So either there never was and/ or there isn't supposed to be, or it fell into the tank at some point in time. 

If it did fall into the tank will it cause me problems or will it just sit at the bottom and mind it's own business?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

money_man said:


> I emptied a 2.5 gallon container of DEF into my tank and when I went to screw the top back on I noticed there was no back rubber piece inside the cap. So either there never was and/ or there isn't supposed to be, or it fell into the tank at some point in time.
> 
> If it did fall into the tank will it cause me problems or will it just sit at the bottom and mind it's own business?


As long as the tank doesn't have the fluid intake pump positioned in an area where it could completely cover it and stop the flow of the fluid, I can't imagine it would cause problems; unless its cheap rubber and eventually starts to degrade and contaminate the fluid. Do you have an inspection camera? I actually just picked one up for the holidays and that would be a perfect use for it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

No, seems like I have everything else except that. Doubt it floats anyway, probably sitting at the bottom of the tank


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

How bout another diesel owner look and see if the cap has a rubber seal and what color is it?

BTW, can't imagine a seal getting down that fill hole unless you folded it over and jammed it down the hole......I suspect you are fine.

We'll see,
Rob


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine has a black rubber seal on a stem in the center of the cap. Hers has too much crap in the trunk to get to it to check.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have no black rubber in my cap anymore. Only the plastic blue cap.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Robby said:


> How bout another diesel owner look and see if the cap has a rubber seal and what color is it?
> 
> BTW, can't imagine a seal getting down that fill hole unless you folded it over and jammed it down the hole......I suspect you are fine.
> 
> ...











Looks like there should be a thick donut-shaped seal around the center post inside the cap.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for taking the photo Rev.

OP?
I still can't imagine it going down the hole......maybe laying under the trunk mat....maybe never there.....if it did get in the tank I can't imagine it obstructing anything...assume there is a filter screen at the pickup.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope so. Do you guys think I should contact my dealer about getting another cap?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm 99% sure it fell in the tank. The cap was a little hard to pull off but I thought it was just the def fluid because I heard the crunch sound the dried def makes.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Robby said:


> Thanks for taking the photo Rev.
> 
> OP?
> I still can't imagine it going down the hole......maybe laying under the trunk mat....maybe never there.....if it did get in the tank I can't imagine it obstructing anything...assume there is a filter screen at the pickup.
> ...


I'd stick a finger inside the filler neck and see if you can feel it lodged inside of there. It looks like the ring seals on the inside of the tube, so if it stuck when you removed the cap, it might still be located inside of the neck. You could probably get by without the seal, but concerns might be if enough environmental moisture condensed in the area to dilute the DEF (unlikely, though, I'd think) or if you drove on a lot of bumpy roads that resulted in so much leakage that it became a corrosion problem inside the trunk. I don't think I'd bother with a whole new cap, though. If you take the cap into a fleet-farm type store with you and go over to their hardware section where the drawers of washers, clips, clamps, 0-rings and other miscellaneous parts are, there's probably one there for less than a dollar that you can stick in there.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah maybe that's what I'll do.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd be concerned about evaporation and the crystalline it leaves behind. Maybe just put on condom or some other kind of membrane over it for now?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll price up a new cap, maybe it won't be that bad.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Anybody know the part # for the cap? I've been looking online but can't find it


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Every def pump I can find online seems to have a filter on the supply line so at least that's some piece of mind.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

*part #(22787277) TANK CAP - 2015 Chevrolet Cruze*

GM Parts list it at $18.89

(22787277) TANK CAP - 2015 Chevrolet Cruze

Not sure why it won't let me enter a link but it is telling me I can't?????


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.gmpartsnow.com/chevrolet/cruze/22787277/2015-year/diesel-trim/2-0l-l4-diesel-engine/emission-system-cat/emission-components-scat/?part_name=tank-cap


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

$16.35

TANK CAP | Genuine GM | 22787277


----------

